

INTP Programmer Traits Follow Up: Watch Out For This Type - learninglisp
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/irrepresible-conflict-an-intp-in-a-wasteland-of-normalcy/
This post may give you some insights into that weird guy you depend on to help change the world and/or create a ground breaking business.
======
learninglisp
This post may give you some additional insights into that weird guy you're
depending on to help you change the world with your crazy start-up company
idea.

